# Little French Road Bikes



## JOEL (Sep 2, 2010)

These were posted a while back, but now that there is a tinybike forum I thought they might be of interest.

Paris Sport 20" and Motobecane 16" road bikes. Both have 8 speed Huret drive.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 3, 2010)

A woman brought a small Peugeot into our shop awhile back. She lived in France in the early 70's and bought it for her kid. She was fixing it up for her grandkid's. It was also orange. Don't see these kind of bikes that often.


Jim


----------

